# A nice flock i found on my property



## Coon Dog (Mar 15, 2005)

My grandpa bougth 15,000 acres on the eastside of Washington where we deer and turkey hunt. Here is a flock that i ran into while deer hunting.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I wish I had land with that many turkeys on it! Get out there and get em!
:beer:


----------



## Coon Dog (Mar 15, 2005)

April 15th it opens here and usually there is no problem in bagging both your birds in the weekend opener. We have bagged alot of nice gobblers off our land.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

quackattack said:


> I wish I had land with that many turkeys on it! Get out there and get em! :beer:


I wish I had a grandpa with 15,000 acres........


----------



## Coon Dog (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah my gradpa used to buy up all kinds of land to log it out and run the timber through his shake mill. He only kept this piece of land to let our family hunt on it. Shoot he made what he paid for it on logging just a quarter of it and left the rest pretty much alone. Prime muleys, whitetails, and turkeys. There is also some good geese hunting aswell, the only down fall is it is a 6 hour drive from my house to get there.


----------

